# Requesting Guests to Bring Food to Share



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How about something like "Zombies, ghouls and other monsters--any "finger" food you wish to bring will be greatly appreciated."


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

From our first year of hosting a Halloween party weve had our guests asking if they could bring something. Ive always provided it all, but with the rising cost of everything, this year Im taking everyone up on their offer. Im simply going to put

"A Fall/Halloween covered dish is welcome!"

I think alot of people attending a Hparty wouldnt mind. It gives them a chnace to make something fun and unique they wouldnt normally do. Plus it makes them feel like a real part of the festivities.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah, we've always had people offer as well. I have one main friend who I can count on to provide almost HALF of what's on the table. She's wonderful. Works in a catering company.

I have other guests that sporadically bring things. I consider those bonuses lol

One way you could trigger participation is to have a contest/prize for the best and/or creepiest dish and mention that in your invite?

MsM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> ....One way you could trigger participation is to have a contest/prize for the best and/or creepiest dish and mention that in your invite?
> 
> MsM



MsMeeple I really love the idea of a party contest for best costume_ and best creepiest dish!_ A contest for best dish is not something that I've ever considered. Some people are great at costumes and makeup and others are better in the kitchen. What a great way to include everyone and come out with some interesting kitchen concoctions.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

We have an annual Halloween party that we've hosted since 1994.
As the years progressed so also grew the number of guests attending & the event it's self. Right in the party invite we state that it's a "potluck Supper" & to bring your favorite food to share.

One year we had worded the invite to bring your favorite dish but, thought that it might confuse guests to bring dishes. lol Majority of our guests are teenagers who came empty handed year after year. It wasn't until we spelled it out to them, that they asked what to bring instead of 20 bags of chips.

We also have incorporated a haunted maze into the party as well for another distraction. The maze has grown to over 3,000 sq. ft. & continues to grow each year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

never thought about a contest for the creepiest dish! Thats an great idea.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks 

Even though I've thought of it, I've never done it. I did however knight the one friend who always brings so much in the order of the halloween pumpkin lol She really appreciated the special recognition. She got a certificate stating her outstanding contributions and also a gift.

MsM


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

We normally have people to offer to bring food and they do.I usually do things already fixed for me so I don't cook to much we have 75 people and I usually do pizza-breadsticks-chicken tray-nachos-me and my sister do chilli beans-and I normally hit walmart for cupcakes.I( know I pay more for convience I just don't have the time to cook everything.
I like the creepiest food idea!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm glad you brought this up...I was thinking the same thing, not necessarily from a financial standpoint (although the daughter _is_ going off to college this year ) but simply from the 'busyness" standpoint. I'm trying to simplify my life and not try and do *everything* myself, and I ALWAYS have friends offer to bring food, and always say "no, no" and handle it all myself. So this just might be the year we give a prize for the "creepiest dish" (thanks, MsM! ) and thank everyone for their help!!


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

Do a few food contests. We do all sorts of contests and prizes for game winners. When you have 100 peeps, ya need to have a few bring food...

Make a note in your invite that you're having food contests.
We did: Best Taste, Best Presentation, Strangest Concoction, "it actually WAS good"

We get trophies (about $6-8 each at a local trophy shop).

Last year our winners were: Best tatsting-Brainloaf (meatloaf), Best Presentation - a green Cemetery cake, with sugar-cube tombstone and an open grave, Best COncotion - Curdled Shots (with clumbs of flour for a nice congealed texture) and i forget what won the last category...

Anyone who will enter thier food into a contest is probably making something they have been told is very good, so you'll not get too much bad stuff...

Also, you should ask peeps to give you an idea of what they;re making, so you don;t make something similar - but it's oK if someone else makes something similar... 

What better way to tell your mother-in-law that her meatloaf is awful, then letting 100 of your closest friends do it for you?


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

Also, you'll need to let them know how many ppl you're expecitng, so they make enough for everyone to get a taste.

Just to either paper ballots, or better yet, if you will be judging a bunch of stuff - food, costumes, WInking-killer deaths, etc. Invest in a sound level meter, and just do it by noise... SO MUCH EASIER than ANY other method.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Good idea MsMeeple! I think a lot of people will be using that idea this year.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I actually find it annoying (yes, I'm looking a gifthorse in the mouth) when people show up with food to my parties. I end up having to run around frantically finding more serving pieces (when I've already shoved all the excess junk into every drawer and closet, it sucks to have to open one and find something) and a place to work it into my display, when I'd spent hours upon hours planning and arranging everything that I was providing. It's just more hassle to me than help. 

That said, I know it gets expensive. This year for the first time we're asking everyone to bring a bottle for the bar (actually, an "offering of spirits") which is still very helpful, doesn't spoil/go to waste if it doesn't get used that night, it adds a lot of variety, and people usually bring what they like to drink, so all is well. We'll still get mixers and NA stuff. 

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

If you request that they "register" their food plans with you, you can ensure there is space and service utensils.

It is good to have your guests just arrive, and not have to worry about any running around.

On the other hand, not only the contest fun, but the variety really helps too. We have a wide ethnic range (white, black, spanish, asian, muslim) so with people bringing stuff, everyone gets to check out some exotic food too.

And like I said, what better way to inform your mother in law that her meatloaf is awful? Let 80 other people do it for you!

We've done it both styles, and we like the bringing/contest format.

CRAP! It;s only like 6 months away... ARRRRGGGGH!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I think you're idea of having your guests bring drinks is great. It cuts costs without ruining your display. Which I completely understand. Every year I search for creepy serving dishes and utensils and things to display my food and then people bring food and wreck your whole presentation. 

To lessen the stress, I have three large tables. 1 for my food, 1 for desserts and one for savory foods. I do appreciate people bringing food though because our party has 100+ guests. 

Goolgaul, that exact thing happened to my mother in law. Only it was soup. No kidding someone left a bowl full outside overnight and even the dog and cats hadn't tried to eat it.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

We do a prize for best dish each year. It gets the guest creative and helps us out too....lol
We sometimes email a list out that has spaces under catagory's, like appetizer, dessert, etc..
We add a few people under each setting so we don't become overwhelmed with too much desserts. Everyone finds it easier to do dessserts at halloween. But us adults tend to like appetizers better. Expecially when having a few...lol

Hope everything works well for you.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I usually have the same group of people each year help out with the food. they bring the same dish each year so you know what is coming. Everyone is happy to contribute, and I give them the serving dishes up front to put their dish in so it stays with the theme and I do not have to return dishes. After 10 years this has worked really well. We also do an oyster roast and cook a pig on the grill. Everyone looks so forward to the party they sek me out to ask what to bring. It can be simple as a box of crackers or bag of chips, dip or an even bigger dish.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I have three words for everyone: *POT YUCK DINNER!!*

It has worked for YEARS! Along with any new theme -- our party is announced as the "Annual Pot _Yuck._" and the group knows we eat what we get! As the guest list has grown (last year - 160...! ) so has the variety of foods. 

WE supply the meat "carcasses" (I serve a combo platter of sliced meats, chicken, turkey, and a salmon platter. I can't wait to try the meat-head idea I have seen on HF this year!) and I have a witches brew punch bowl set up. 

Everything else is up to the guests. I think the idea for a contest is brilliant  (Thank you Ms M!) so I will put that in motion when it comes time to create the invitations. But it has never failed that we needed to break out the back-up pizzas at about 1:00 am. Food supplies seem to need freshening as the night goes on - and I have even served a light breakfast at about 2:00 am. It is amazing how many guests just can't get enough of the post-midnight scene - rain or shine!

Still - if my budget were better - and guests balked at the idea of bringing food - I would switch to recommending one word -- CATERING!! LOL 

*BOO!*


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

SusieBoo:

Pot YUCK!!!!! Fabulous. I was just thinking about how to broach this subject on the invitation, and you have solved it for me....THANKS!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I have always had people bring to our Halloween party. It usually starts by one friend offering then another and before you know it you have almost everyone bringing something great. I even have some people who are known for their creations. one friend is known for bringing a creative Halloween dessert. Then another for her crock pot meatballs and so on. Good luck Im sure it will work out great*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think this thread has taken interesting turns but I think the original request was more along the lines of what wording can you write on the invitation, in a clever Halloween way, to say that you want people to bring a food item to share. Anyone else with more ideas along this line? I'm always looking for help with wording invites or thank you's myself--some people have a great skill at this kind of thing.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Obcessedw\it : LOVE the idea of giving people the serving dishes ahead of time that you want them to use, and that meaning you don't have to do everyone's dishes and return them, or having some ugly tupperware mess up your theme buffet  SO SMART!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> never thought about a contest for the creepiest dish! Thats an great idea.


I AGREE! I think I will get with my sister and see what she thinks on this idea. oohhh the ideas that comes!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My sister and I always suggest our guest to bring a dish. More the merry and we eat all night. I do like that dish contest idea. I want to work that out with my sister and see what we could do.

BTW I never use special wording, I simply ask them to bring a dish, the more the merrier on the invite.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ive spoken to most of the people we usually invite to our party about the dish contest thing and they all love it. 

I honestly think that if you talk to your nomal guests and even mention it to potential new invites no one would have a problem doing something like this. Most people know how times are right now, and whats the big deal about doing up a themed dish or just helping out with a pack of pop or a bag of chips. From what Ive encountered so far, its been a kind of "its about time you let others conytibute or help". lol So I think this is going to be a very fun year for our party.


----------

